

Ask HN: Feedback on a "weekend project" - funny Amazon reviews - crayz
http://gelastik.com

======
crayz
I whipped up a site to collect all the best funny/parody Amazon reviews. There
seems to be something of an ad hoc community who've been posting parody,
facetious or just plain caustic reviews on Amazon for years, and it seemed
worth gathering them up in one place (with some basic voting/commenting/etc).
And of course, hopefully make a few bucks off referral links

I'd be happy to hear some feedback, positive and negative, from HN people.
Thanks

------
brk
Your site brought something to my attention in that these reviews can be
humorous when you stumble across them unexpectedly, but when they are all
gathered up at once they become sort of "meh" overall.

This has nothing to do with your site specifically, but when reading the first
dozen or so, I became very bored with the content and not really compelled to
return. A lot of them seemed to be trying too hard to be funny. Perhaps your
concept of a voting system to bring the very best ones to the top would
alleviate this somewhat.

~~~
crayz
Yeah, I'm aware this is a bit of a problem, but it seems an inescapable aspect
of the format (maybe I'm just not thinking creatively enough about UI, though)

Anyhow, thanks for the feedback. This was sort of a trial run for shaking off
my coding rust :)

